# What can I do?



## Dopeydapple (2 November 2017)

The answer here might very well be nothing but I thought I'd see if anyone had any ideas. I'm a dog walker and was recently contacted by a lady looking for someone to walk her akita cross. Whilst arranging prices she said she was on a limited budget and could only afford 2 x 1 hour walks or 3 x 30 mins per week. It turns out that the dog has not been walked for 2 months as she is scared of how strong he is and she can't manage him so unless his behaviour improves he will only get 3 x 30 mins per week. I met the dog last week and he has 0 manners, climbs all over you, mouths, chews feet and jeans etc. I have got her to agree to a session with a trainer to discuss setting up and enforcing boundaries / rules but she is a very delicate lady who has been through alot personally recently and sees the dog as all she has left so I doubt she will be strong enough to discipline him ( hopefully I'm wrong on this). In the small amount of time I have with this dog is there anything anyone thinks a can do to make a difference? We went for our first walk yesterday and it was far from fun, he is extremely strong and the usual tactics of changing direction etc didn't make any difference, neither did food distractions.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 November 2017)

Dopeydapple said:



			The answer here might very well be nothing but I thought I'd see if anyone had any ideas. I'm a dog walker and was recently contacted by a lady looking for someone to walk her akita cross. Whilst arranging prices she said she was on a limited budget and could only afford 2 x 1 hour walks or 3 x 30 mins per week. It turns out that the dog has not been walked for 2 months as she is scared of how strong he is and she can't manage him so unless his behaviour improves he will only get 3 x 30 mins per week. I met the dog last week and he has 0 manners, climbs all over you, mouths, chews feet and jeans etc. I have got her to agree to a session with a trainer to discuss setting up and enforcing boundaries / rules but she is a very delicate lady who has been through alot personally recently and sees the dog as all she has left so I doubt she will be strong enough to discipline him ( hopefully I'm wrong on this). In the small amount of time I have with this dog is there anything anyone thinks a can do to make a difference? We went for our first walk yesterday and it was far from fun, he is extremely strong and the usual tactics of changing direction etc didn't make any difference, neither did food distractions.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid that I would tell the owner you are not prepared to deal with her dog, if she is unable to do so.


----------



## SusieT (2 November 2017)

I think she is trying to do the right thing by the dog. I would expect an experienced dog walker to be able to improve the dogs behaviour in a few weeks at least while they have him - use a halti/apprpriate lead/harness etc combination to provide control and give him plenty of stimulation - he will settle.


----------



## Alec Swan (2 November 2017)

May I ask the age of the dog?  By his conduct he sounds young or at least,  very immature.

Alec.


----------



## Amymay (2 November 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I'm afraid that I would tell the owner you are not prepared to deal with her dog, if she is unable to do so.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree. I'm a dog walker, not a trainer nor a social worker.

If a dog isn't well behaved and compliant I don't walk it. It's not fun and could be a massive liability.

Walk away op.


----------



## ester (2 November 2017)

Also if the dog is not going to be walked inbetween visits surely you are fighting a losing battle as it is always going to be quite wired to go out?

I have to say from reading your post I was thinking I would suggest a breed rescue.


----------



## Dopeydapple (2 November 2017)

I would suggest a breed rescue if I thought she would even consider it but "he's her baby" so there's no chance of that also I think it would be several months of waiting before they found anyone to take him on. He is 2 years old and still entire (I've put the case forward for having him done but again she seems reluctant to do this). I understand people saying they wouldn't walk him but then he would go back to never getting out the house, maybe he'll surprise me and respond well to the routine of getting out for a short while every other day and will become easier to handle but I can't imagine it with so little exercise...


----------



## Amymay (2 November 2017)

You're a kind soul op. Just make sure your insurance is absolutely up to date.


----------



## Dopeydapple (2 November 2017)

Thanks Amy, insurance is totally valid for all 3rd party accidents that may occur. I'm interested to know what SusieT would suggest as stimulation on one of his 30 minute walks?


----------



## Snitch (2 November 2017)

Seems that the dog owner is out of her depth and irresponsible, in equal measure.


----------



## Dopeydapple (2 November 2017)

In her defence she has arranged a consultation with a trainer it's just my opinion that she won't be strong enough to follow through with things consistently - hopefully I will be proved wrong.


----------



## GirlFriday (2 November 2017)

OP, if you feel safe and are paid sufficiently to walk the dog then, by all means do so.

I used to walk a dog (smaller, and probably easier breed, but I was v young and inexperienced) on a similar frequency for someone who did not walk it at all. Hadn't for 7 years... It had been very poorly (well, basically not at all) socialised with other dogs and not in the least trained.

Together we met other dogs (he was v friendly with everything, and frequently didn't understand when other dogs were likely to get annoyed/just attack anyway) and made regular 'walk buddies' (including a rescue who had to be muzzled to protect the one I was walking!) and gradually he became more used to socialising with his own kind. We stuck to the same routes pretty much all the time and after a few months we had his first off-lead walks too. I also tried to teach him to wait when crossing roads en route to the park.

One thing that surprised me was how well he understood people - having been so dependent on, some volatile, humans I could trust him to read a person very, very quickly and well. (Which mattered as we used to meet some mentally disabled people with non-standard behaviour patterns and also some rather different slightly dubious people in alley ways (necessary to get to park in reasonable time)).

You could do all the above, and, as owner seems to be open to learning, perhaps you could suggest she join you on a walk, say once/week, to put into practice what behaviourist & you teach her? Might give her the confidence to start taking him out on other days eventually.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 November 2017)

Dopeydapple said:



			I would suggest a breed rescue if I thought she would even consider it but "he's her baby" so there's no chance of that also I think it would be several months of waiting before they found anyone to take him on. He is 2 years old and still entire (I've put the case forward for having him done but again she seems reluctant to do this). I understand people saying they wouldn't walk him but then he would go back to never getting out the house, maybe he'll surprise me and respond well to the routine of getting out for a short while every other day and will become easier to handle but I can't imagine it with so little exercise...
		
Click to expand...

The point is though that the dog is not your responsibility, it is the responsibility of the owner.  No matter how good your 3rd party insurance is, what will you do if the strong, poorly educated dog pulls you over and you break your ankle?  Do you have loss of earnings insurance too?


----------



## Pinkvboots (2 November 2017)

Dopeydapple said:



			In her defence she has arranged a consultation with a trainer it's just my opinion that she won't be strong enough to follow through with things consistently - hopefully I will be proved wrong.
		
Click to expand...

as she is taking steps to see a behaviorist maybe you could offer to help her a bit to give her the confidence to eventually walk him alone, if she were to see you cope with him on your walks and see that it is possible to have him behave it might really help.

The only thing is that some people just don't have the ability to deal with big powerful unruly dogs and the mere fact she calls him her baby is a bit worrying, I really feel for the dog because with the right owner I am sure he would be a totally different dog, let's just hope it will be the making of her!


----------



## SusieT (2 November 2017)

Stimulation - identify toys that he has high drive for, e.g that you could then hide and he could find, or that you can trail round to get him following a stimulus. Identify if he has drive for treats- then train him to heel, sit, stay,focus etc. interesting walks - forest trails with lots of undergrowth to invstigate and not wide open fields that are boring and encourage over enthusiastic behaviour. I'd nearly definitely have him on a halti for control of a large untrained dog in combination with a second lead.


----------



## Dopeydapple (3 November 2017)

SusieT said:



			Stimulation - identify toys that he has high drive for, e.g that you could then hide and he could find, or that you can trail round to get him following a stimulus. Identify if he has drive for treats- then train him to heel, sit, stay,focus etc. interesting walks - forest trails with lots of undergrowth to invstigate and not wide open fields that are boring and encourage over enthusiastic behaviour. I'd nearly definitely have him on a halti for control of a large untrained dog in combination with a second lead.
		
Click to expand...

I like your thinking but I have 30 minutes to walk a dog that lives in the middle of a large housing estate and has never been socialised. I don't have time to take him anywhere exciting but if I did it would probably have lots of other dogs which I'm not willing to encounter until I have more control of him. He had no interest in treats the other day but is massively overfed so hopefully if the excitement of being out wears off and she starts feeding him better that may come.


----------



## PucciNPoni (3 November 2017)

I would say the same thing to you if someone asked about grooming a wild unruly dog that hasn't been groomed in years.  It's not YOUR responsibility to fix her problem.  Owning a dog is a LUXURY not a right.  THe fact that she has a large uncontrollable dog isn't your problem, no matter how you might feel for the dog himself.  She needs to get some training first and foremost, not a dog walker.  She needs to sort it herself.


----------



## GirlFriday (3 November 2017)

Whilst I agree that this isn't OP's problem I think what a lot of people are ignoring here is that the owner is trying to take constructive steps to fix the situation they've got themselves and their dog into. It is a large unruly x-breed (and I think OP mentioned entire too?) so, frankly, is very unlikely to get a great new home easily. Its best shot may well be with the existing owner trying to get it walked and getting advice from a behaviourist. I agree training is needed but there is NO WAY this dog is going to become manageable without exercise and if the owner can't walk it herself then she absolutely does need a walker - just a brave and well paid one!

Housing estates can be fun for dogs - there are lots of textures and smells that vary and often regularly walked other dogs for them to smell the scent of and get to know. Obviously it isn't the same as wilder areas but do not underestimate the mental stimulation possible in (even grim) urban environments!


----------



## Dopeydapple (3 November 2017)

Well this mornings walk was considerably better with the addition of a halti, big problems getting him back in the house at the end though. I've suggested to the owner that as he wasn't strong with the halti we substitute one of next week's walks for an early Sunday morning one so I can get her walking him as he isn't going to enjoy life with only 3 short walks per week, just waiting on her reply.


----------



## Kaylum (3 November 2017)

I would be very careful if you know this is a problem dog you might not be insured as you are aware of the problems before you started walking it.


----------



## MissTyc (3 November 2017)

If the dog is friendly albeit rowdy, then I think you can make an enormous difference to his life & his owner will hopefully gain confidence, further benefitting the dog. 

Reminds me somewhat of an equine client who wanted me to "dressage" her horse. Turned out it hadn't been sat on for 3 months, had no manners, etc ... The first few sessions, I did brain games with the horse just to get him interested in me. Then manners. Then riding. By then, she was already able to ride him again. Sometimes exercise is not about the running and moving of joints, but the rebooting of the brain.


----------



## Alec Swan (3 November 2017)

MissTyc said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. . Sometimes exercise is not about the running and moving of joints, but the rebooting of the brain.
		
Click to expand...

Well said.  If we have no relationship with a dog,  then we have nothing.

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (3 November 2017)

Dopeydapple said:



			Well this mornings walk was considerably better with the addition of a halti, big problems getting him back in the house at the end though. I've suggested to the owner that as he wasn't strong with the halti we substitute one of next week's walks for an early Sunday morning one so I can get her walking him as he isn't going to enjoy life with only 3 short walks per week, just waiting on her reply.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like progress. I think you are doing the right thing, as long as he is within your comfort zone.


----------



## PucciNPoni (3 November 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			Whilst I agree that this isn't OP's problem I think what a lot of people are ignoring here is that the owner is trying to take constructive steps to fix the situation they've got themselves and their dog into. It is a large unruly x-breed (and I think OP mentioned entire too?) so, frankly, is very unlikely to get a great new home easily. Its best shot may well be with the existing owner trying to get it walked and getting advice from a behaviourist. I agree training is needed but there is NO WAY this dog is going to become manageable without exercise and if the owner can't walk it herself then she absolutely does need a walker - just a brave and well paid one!

Housing estates can be fun for dogs - there are lots of textures and smells that vary and often regularly walked other dogs for them to smell the scent of and get to know. Obviously it isn't the same as wilder areas but do not underestimate the mental stimulation possible in (even grim) urban environments!
		
Click to expand...

Yes you're quite right  - she is trying to seek help - but perhaps she needs a behaviourist involved.  

My point was that if something is to happen to you, as a dog walker, a sole trader much like a groomer, through the course of walking this dog - then you are kind of in trouble.  If, like many sole trader groomers the dog walker is not of a huge financial means to be able to be off work recovering from injury, does a dog owner pay their wage?  To me it's just not worth it unless the dog walker has a specific skill set and confidence to deal with that type of job.


----------



## planete (3 November 2017)

I am with PNP here.  I have been pulled over and dragged by dogs before and it was only luck nothing was broken.  They were my own, I no longer need to earn a living and I have trained them out of it.  I am afraid I would not risk my livelihood for an owner and her unruly dog.  You have directed her to a trainer which is great.  She now needs to go further and take this dog to a behaviourist most days until she can walk him herself.  Expensive yes  but if she really values the dog she will spend the money necessary to sort things out without putting other people in danger.  All you would be doing at the moment is saving her money on professional help.  A good behaviourist will socialise and train the dog, walk with them and show her how to cope.


----------



## pippixox (3 November 2017)

I also noticed you mentioned he is overfed- could you perhaps try and give her pointers- diet can make such a difference to behavior.

I know nothing about insurance or the professional side of things. But I can see why you want to help but at the same time have a living to make.

I do feel something is better than nothing and actually a dog who doesn't get out much can be exhausted more quickly. I got a rescue who had not left a house for 2 years, and she was mentally exhausted after 20 minutes with lots of see and sniffed.

from the few I know, Akita types tend to be stubborn and need a firm handler and she doesn't sadly sound like this,.But hopefully things can be improved.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 November 2017)

Diet first, yes, he should be getting very little given his exercise limits. 

You could try the figure of eight slip lead over nose trick (gather loose slip lead under nose, twist, pop over nose) to give you some modicum of control. A lead walk just isn't going to cut it, tho, as we've found out with our lot this week, first (and last) week of lead walks, they've been loopy. They need to run like greyhounds. 

The Akita cross (x malamute, who thinks that's a good idea?!) I know is a massive pita and needs to be given far more exercise than he gets dragging his owner round.


----------



## Dopeydapple (3 November 2017)

Funnily enough CT this one is also crossed with a Malamute! She has said tonight that she can't afford the quotes given to her for one on one training with a trainer / behaviourist. I have given advice re setting boundaries and only rewarding calm behaviour and that any attention from her is a reward. Also discussed feed and she has ordered some skinners and been told how little he needs feeding on this. To be honest after today I am quite confident that in the right hands he will be easy to turn around.


----------



## Alec Swan (3 November 2017)

My honest opinion,  given your posts and those of others,  is that your best path is the one which leads you away.

I've dealt with difficult,  dangerous and simply pig-headed dogs and without the committed support of the owner,  then you're on a hiding to nothing.  It all sounds as though your chances of success would be greater if you bought a lottery ticket.

Alec.


----------



## Amymay (3 November 2017)

Good luck OP. Keep us posted.


----------



## Equi (3 November 2017)

Unless the owner is up to doing this seriously and very strictly there is no point. Ive worked in a few kennels, and the amount of badly behaved dogs is unreal...akitas are not allowed in many kennels tbh. We allowed them in one, and they had the hands off kennel and the KO husband walked them because he was a dog handler in the army. I can only say this was because the KO (who had a lot more experience than me) had had too many cases of them being totally unpredictable with little to no warning before turning for what seemed no reason they could tell. But having said that, they also always said that they are a one man dog...and that that one person who "made" them would be the only person to control them...so it might be a good idea for a few people to be "that" person for this dog...however you have to weigh it up and realize that she cant afford much and you don't want to get too invested if its going to take away time you can work earning money.


----------



## fankino04 (5 November 2017)

How are things progressing OP? Have you managed to arrange a time for the owner walk the dog with you. I definitely think that with that breed mix you are on a hiding to nothing if you don't get her walking him so he gets more than the odd 30 minutes out of the house. Does she work full time? If so the dog must be bouncing off the walls being stuck on his own all day with no exercise, no wonder she finds him overwhelming when she gets home. Good luck with it but if she is as sensitive / delicate as you say then I would think about bringing up the subject of rehoming him as his best option (although agree he may be waiting a very long time). One final thing....  be careful giving training advice as if it goes wrong you could leave yourself wide open for being liable.


----------



## Dopeydapple (5 November 2017)

Well we walked him today, I showed her how easy he was in the halti and she had a go, she still found it difficult and kept trying to "hold onto him" all the time rather than relax and just walk with regular corrections when he tried to get ahead but after about 40 mins of being reminded to relax and breath etc it got a bit better, they saw some other dogs and she managed to get him to wait at a safe distance for them to pass and then walk down a different street. When we got in we role played me being a visitor and put a house line on him so she could make him sit with her not jump all over the guest, had a few time outs when he got it wrong but he doesn't seem that bad all things considered. I'm still not convinced that she is forceful enough for him but we did go to the pet shop and get a halti so she can walk him herself so I guess I'll see what happens next...


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 November 2017)

Dopeydapple said:



			Funnily enough CT this one is also crossed with a Malamute!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. You're not south Herts, are you? The one I know is very pretty, but huge and has no recall and little brain from what I can see, the owner, imo, isn't much better!


----------



## Dopeydapple (5 November 2017)

No I'm in wilts, I doubt this dog will have good recall either but we are a long long way from trying to find out. He is beautiful though...


----------



## GirlFriday (5 November 2017)

So pleased about the progress - that is quite a step forwards.

I'd struggle to hold a malamute (really, I've tried with sledding dogs - could just about hold a husky, no way the mal!) so, good work with this (probably gorgeous but) difficult x


----------



## Dopeydapple (5 November 2017)

His size and breed haven't really been an issue to me as I've got 2 mals of my own to walk together so just having one is a breeze, I've also got clients with huskies and akita X sharpei plus another with 2 GSDs so his size and strength didn't really concern me  it was / is working with the owner that's the problem.


----------



## oldie48 (5 November 2017)

when I first read your post I wanted to say, just walk away, it's not your problem but you have made it your "problem" and I hope it works out well for the dog and his owner. They are so lucky to have found you! good luck and please keep posting regardless of how it turns out long term. Best wishes.x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 November 2017)

Dopeydapple said:



			is working with the owner that's the problem.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what my dog trainer mate says, although she works with people who seem to want to spoil their dogs so undo the work she's done re boundaries etc. Frustrating!


----------



## Dopeydapple (6 November 2017)

Doesn't seem to be going as well as I hoped, I thought we had made progress yesterday but just got a text saying she has taken him out herself and he was too strong and she can't do it on her own yet. I'm puzzled as to the problem coz honestly with a halti he really doesn't pull. I've said we will try again together at the weekend but am feeling a bit of a mug as I should be paid proper training rates for this but she can't afford it and I want the dog to have a better life.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 November 2017)

Dopeydapple said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. I want the dog to have a better life.
		
Click to expand...

It isn't your dog,  and how ever laudable your intentions,  it isn't your problem.  You will end up tearing your hair out and then eventually you may well wish that you'd listened and left the lady concerned to her own devices.

Alec.


----------



## Dopeydapple (6 November 2017)

I definately think you are probably right Alec but I think currently my heart is winning the head and heart battle!!!


----------



## Dopeydapple (7 November 2017)

Well really easy to walk again today, much calmer in house afterwards too so definitely not a difficult dog for a confident experienced owner....


----------



## pippixox (7 November 2017)

you can't help but help!
they may not actually pull very much- but if the owner is a worrier who is not firm, a gentle pull to you and I can feel like too much for her. 
I don't know why people get a dog like an akita x when they are inexperienced and can't exercise it enough - but too late now in this situation! 
even just your input and three walks a week is improving their quality of life, even if only small improvements happen due to the owners issues


----------



## Moobli (8 November 2017)

All I can say is that this particular owner is lucky to have found you - so many others would have simply walked away.  I do hope your input will bring improvement in the dog's life.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 November 2017)

Dopeydapple said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. I think currently my heart is winning the head and heart battle!!!
		
Click to expand...

We've all fallen victim to that,  and even my steely resolve sometimes isn't what it might be!

The odd thing is that it's always been the dogs which are challenging and difficult from which I've learned the most,  either by reinforcing my beliefs,  or even on occasion turning those beliefs on their heads!  

Providing that you're prepared for the challenge,  keep it up!

Alec.


----------



## Dopeydapple (11 November 2017)

Well for anyone wanting an update, dog is actually really easy to walk with halti and getting better each time, on Thursday night I mostly checked him on his collar lead and tried to avoid picking up lead attached to the halti and he responded well. As owner was out for the night I said I would stay with him for a few hours after the walk so he wasn't on his own all day and night and he was a nightmare! Kept trying to climb on top of me on the sofa, hump my leg when ever I stood up. First time I put him in time out when I went to let him in again he was lying settled on the floor so I opened the door and walked away back to the sofa, he got up and sprinted through the dining room and launched over the side of the sofa to land on me. After about 2.5 hours of corrections and time outs he finally settled enough, I dread to think what she lets him get away with but she SAYS she is being stricter and keeping a line on him to deal with him better. Today I walked with her and him and found out the issue last time was that she couldn't figure out how to put the halti on so had put his harness on instead and got dragged everywhere. anyway today's walk went well and although I had to be quite blunt with her about "getting on with it" and not hanging onto him all the time she was quite happy at the end and even said she might take him again today on her own. We did meet one of those Moron owners that just let's their dog wander up to anyone whilst saying how friendly he is. Nothing had happened but she did just stand there like a wet lettuce and I had to take the lead and tell her to walk away, the dog actually seems ok with other dogs but don't really want her in that situation in case something happens.


----------



## Amymay (11 November 2017)

Was thinking of you tonight when I was walking my lot.

All respect to you for the work you're putting in xx


----------



## Dopeydapple (16 August 2021)

OMG just found this thread, I can't believe it was that long ago that I met this boy. We did finally get there with the owner and she took over walking him twice a day (very early and late so as to avoid people initially), she came on some longer walks with us on the odd weekend so we could take him out in the car to nicer spots and let him have some freedom on long lines or to a private dog walking field so he can run off lead. He has turned into a lovely boy ( still a bit OTT sometimes but generally good), she's now got a new partner who adores him and takes him out lots and the 3 of them are currently off on holiday in Wales 😁


----------



## On the Hoof (16 August 2021)

Dopeydapple said:



			OMG just found this thread, I can't believe it was that long ago that I met this boy. We did finally get there with the owner and she took over walking him twice a day (very early and late so as to avoid people initially), she came on some longer walks with us on the odd weekend so we could take him out in the car to nicer spots and let him have some freedom on long lines or to a private dog walking field so he can run off lead. He has turned into a lovely boy ( still a bit OTT sometimes but generally good), she's now got a new partner who adores him and takes him out lots and the 3 of them are currently off on holiday in Wales 😁
		
Click to expand...

You STAR ***
missed this thread first time around so just read it all.   Soo glad it all worked out for the dog.


----------



## misst (16 August 2021)

That is a real happy ending! Hope you get some good deeds back for this - karma - you deserve it.


----------



## Amymay (16 August 2021)

What a fantastic update!!!


----------



## Karran (17 August 2021)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 August 2021)

How fabulous!


----------

